# Boat Dock-Pedestal Power



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

Midwest makes some good pedestals, good price, with 100's of different configurations. Here's a link to their website, I'm sure your local supplier would have access to these.
http://www.midwestelectric.com/product/se.htm


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

*Dockmate®*

  

Power center for surface or pedestal mount (surface mount also fits in Dockbox)
Injection molded GE thermoplastic Valox housing using non-recyclable resins.
Electronic metering option
Easily visible and readable meter counter

20, 30, or 50 amp receptacle configurations
Removable cover allows for easy maintenance
Receptacles, phone & cable connections all under lockable flip cover
Water shroud option available with post models
Energy saving 7 or 9 watt fluorescent light and photocell available
UL listed


i have installed one of these on a dock without the metal post part. just mounted it to the dock post. very nice. the flourescent light was a nice bonus. the dock i installed it at is secluded. youd never find it at night


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

I did a nice dock power job this past October. I used " hatteras" lights from dock builders supply. They gave a pretty good price. The units were a good low profile ( i think about 30" ), and came with a flour light and photocell.
If I had to do it again, I would probably go straight to Eaton, ( where the pedastals are made) , and go through them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree... for pedestals of any sort, I'd get them from Midwest.


----------

